# Lamb chunks?!



## normanaj (Sep 12, 2020)

That's the best I can describe it...Market Basket labeled it as "grillers" but its just chunks.At $5.99lb I bought a 2lb package,both chunks equal.Season with spog and a little freshly  ground coriander and dill seed.

Going on the MES till about 115 IT or so and then reverse seared on the Q till med-rare.

I'll post up the results later.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 12, 2020)

Well it is lamb......so I would just call it delishus! Lol. Cant wait to see the end product. Any lamb medium rare is going to be good stuff!


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm with Travis, I'd love to find a couple of lamb chunks like that on my grocery store shelf at that price, scoop them up un heartbeat! RAY


----------



## normanaj (Sep 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm with Travis, I'd love to find a couple of lamb chunks like that on my grocery store shelf at that price, scoop them up un heartbeat!



Should've bought more but if it had not been at that price there'd be no lamb at all.Its gonna be good!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 12, 2020)

Mmmm. Lamb!


----------



## normanaj (Sep 13, 2020)

Some post smoke pics:


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks like perfection! Yumm.


----------



## ozzz (Sep 13, 2020)

Looks great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2020)

Those look fantastic!
We love lamb, but most of the time it’s for a special occasion, cause it’s really expensive down here.
Al


----------



## normanaj (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------

